
Show HN: IRC style community for remote hackers and founders - olalonde
http://lonehackers.com/
======
b1twise
I'd rather use IRC. I couldn't even see what kind of site it was without
signing up. Sorry, but that's where I bailed.

------
selckin
I nominate slack.com for the most complex sign up/in process in the wolrd

------
austenallred
So... it's a slack channel that requires approval?

~~~
olalonde
Yes it's a slack team. Approval is required until I find a way to automate it.

------
tux3
Wait. You need to apply, give all kinds of personal information, _then_ wait
for approval before you can even see what it looks like ?

This isn't IRC-style at all :/

~~~
olalonde
Only name and email are required. But yeah, it's only similar to IRC in the
sense that it's a chat with channels (it's actually a Slack chat).

------
camhenlin
sounds sorta interesting, I signed up

